# Detroit-Windsor Tunnel Bus not being restored yet despite border reopening



## thully (Oct 22, 2021)

Unfortunately, it seems the Detroit-Windsor Tunnel Bus is not being restored yet despite the US-Canada land border reopening to Canadians in November.

Story

Seems the negative PCR test requirement to enter Canada, combined with capacity limits and fleet shortages, complicate restoration of the service. I kind of expected this - the PCR test requirement makes day-tripping unattractive, which is the main use for the Tunnel Bus (they usually run special service for sporting events).

However, given Greyhound Canada’s closure, this leaves those who don’t drive with no way across the border except for a taxi (if you can find one that will cross the border) or flying, since there are no Detroit-Windsor pedestrian crossings. Personally, I’d like to take a trip from VIA from Windsor (coming from Michigan), and the status quo makes this a nightmare since I don’t drive (and if someone else were to drive me, they’d have to get a PCR test to drop me off *and* pick me up - as I’d just be a tourist they wouldn’t get an exemption to transport me). 

I hope this can be restored at some point in the near future - given the Detroit-Ann Arbor bus restoration, I could get over there entirely by bus if only we had the Tunnel Bus back. Wish they could at least run limited service - perhaps they could use it as an opportunity to pilot a direct connection to the VIA station…


----------

